# Opening The Vape World To Twisp Users



## Silverbear (28/5/14)

Started a new contract today at a new client. Every time I go out to have a vape (not allowed in building) I see ex smokers vapeing a twisp, must have seen 5 today.

Had to fight hard to resist the temptation to strike up vape chat and open their eye's to the wide world of vape, tell them there is better.

How do the rest of the guys here feel when you see a vaper using a twisp, do you also feel the urge to walk upto them and say 'there's more and bigger or better'. Not saying twisp is a bad product, it has started nearly everyone of us here on our vape journey.

Is it wrong of me to feel this way?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/14)

we get so many customers who are twisp users that have been directed to us by someone else  Do eeet! Twisp is not a bad product by any means and many people are happy with them and dont mind staying with the device, but to open up a world of juices they could never imagine - that is the key

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Nope, not wrong. I feel exactly the same way. And 95% of the time I cant help myself.


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

It really depends on the person. IF it is someone at work that I know and is genuinely interested then I would approach and chat but else I keep the chat to a min about general things


----------



## Xhale (28/5/14)

I tend to keep to myself...they dont look like they need help do they? . People got eyes, the ones that are interested in vape will come talk to you.

My sister...couldnt care less, jsut wants to not smoke. Its not a hobby to her, even changing coils on evods is "a pain and i cant be bothered" (paraphrasing)

Kind of....if I was on my android phone and every time I pulled it out some bloke came and said "hey, have you tried these new iphones" I would klap him.

Take the situation as it comes, but use tact. Some people dont want to be told they are doing it wrong, some people are already happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (28/5/14)

@Vern Agreed, not every body is interested in more and are happy with what they got. My only interest is to make them aware of more. That being said, we acknowledge that the twisp clearo leaks heavily and it is always my concern that people may eventually get frustrated with it and go back to stinkies.

But in the odd case where I have been able to strike up a convo with someone using a twisp, they were not even aware that there was so much more.

Case in point, bumped into this bruser of a bloke the other day and started a chat, told him how much more there is out there, the biggest complaint he had was about the leaking of the twisp and how he did not enjoy how that felt in his mouth and how it tasted, he did not even know that he had to clean out the excess juice under the drip tip from time to time and he was grateful to learn that there is a whole lot more. 

Most people think there is only twisp and not more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo (28/5/14)

Twisp is doing the Vape seen good, they're advertising big time and making the general public very much aware of the benefits of electronic cigs vs stinkies.
One electronics shop in the Vaal placed a full page ad in our local newspaper yesterday advertising Twisp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (28/5/14)

Jimbo said:


> Twisp is doing the Vape seen good, they're advertising big time and making the general public very much aware of the benefits of electronic cigs vs stinkies.
> One electronics shop in the Vaal placed a full page ad in our local newspaper yesterday advertising Twisp.
> 
> View attachment 5570



This is cool, Twisp is doing a great job of marketing e-cigs and making people more aware of e-cigs, and for that they get my praise and thank's, because they converted me, and we as vapors should support there efforts to promote e-cigs.

P.S. Just realised I have been spelling Vapor incorrectly in all my post   I apologies for that to all.


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Wayne said:


> This is cool, Twisp is doing a great job of marketing e-cigs and making people more aware of e-cigs, and for that they get my praise and thank's, because they converted me, and we as vapors should support there efforts to promote e-cigs.
> 
> P.S. Just realised I have been spelling Vapor incorrectly in all my post   I apologies for that to all.


We are not pumped up about spelling on the forums - as long as you get your message across.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/5/14)

Twisp is the only company who has the cannons to fight legislation and they have been doing a damn fine job at this. These guys have been to court. The ruling was made, yet they persist and they grow. Seem strange to anyone? The real question I'd like answered is what did they do to avert disaster? Because they sure did something.

They are my heroes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/5/14)

Wayne said:


> Started a new contract today at a new client. Every time I go out to have a vape (not allowed in building) I see ex smokers vapeing a twisp, must have seen 5 today.
> 
> Had to fight hard to resist the temptation to strike up vape chat and open their eye's to the wide world of vape, tell them there is better.
> 
> ...



I could not agree more @Wayne! My personal experience with the twisp is not a great one, I feel it's totally OVER commercialized and people are led to believe its the only smoking alternative. There marketing is excellent and its in your face all over, especially in some of the shopping malls. I personally don't think any of the flavours are anything decent plus it's very over priced. The coils are also made of poor workmanship and very expensive. 

The only thanks I have to that nonsense was that it made me search for something else. I google'd for forums or any topics and mainly came across some complaints on hellopeter. I eventually found what I was looking for here in this forum and my eyes were opened to a proper smoking alternative.

I will go out of my way to make people realise there is more to twisp then they might actually believe. I know that there luck will run out soon and proper devices will be used in the near future. The amount of people that are joining the forum every day is clear evidence that people are looking for the real smoking alternative and something that is not as over priced/commercialized.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/14)

I dive right in and talk to them and show them the way of the future. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (29/5/14)

better yet rather give them the forum n decide on their own i do not think people are aware of the vaping scene until you research it n still wouldnt understand it until you talk about it s

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/5/14)

Hi @Wayne

To answer your original question, no I dont think its bad to explain to people that there are alternatives to Twisp. Even though these alternatives are not immediately obvious, they do exist and I agree that most first time Twisp vapers do not realise this. Neither did I. I thought it was Twisp vs the cigalikes and thought Twisp was the way to go.

But i also think that one needs to exercise care since some people dont want to hear in their first week that there may be much better solutions available after theyve just forked out a large amount on their first Twisp kit and juice. So for me its more of let them ask me. If they ask me i will share some info, but if they dont and appear to be happy i wont go out of my way to try explain what other devices are better.


----------



## Xhale (29/5/14)

once upon a time, another forum raised a small amount of money, had a bunch of business cards printed up with a few key phrases and url's. If you had more than x amount of posts you could request a stack of cards sent to you, to hand out in situations like these..or pubs etc.
Not saying it is the way to go, however if I was in that situation and someone gave me a card with some graphics/phrases/urls and left me alone I would "find the light" myself
Does ecigssa have cards?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/5/14)

No cards yet, but it does sound like a good idea


----------

